# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino Cần Thơ >  Điểm danh thành viên mê Arduino ở Cần Thơ!

## CKD

*Điểm danh thành viên mê Arduino ở Cần Thơ!*

Để thuận tiện cho việc liên lạc & chia sẻ về Arduino ở Cần Thơ.
Dù qua nhiều lần off rồi nhưng vẫn chưa gặp & nhớ hết được các bạn. Online thì càng hạn chế. Nên mình lập chủ đề này để mọi người có ghé qua thì điểm danh phát. Nếu được thì cho luôn cái link facebook để add friend, tuổi để tiện xưng hô nhé.



Chào sân luôn.
1. CKD, già rồi. Các thông tin liên lạc có đủ ở Sign  :Wink: .

_* ảnh mượn từ http://arduino.vn/_

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## khangscc

Cho em học ké với :Wink:

----------


## nicowando

Bác mà ở HCM thì e theo học ké rồi ợ ........ 
Vì món đồ chơi , mà tìm hỉu oải lun

----------


## khoahocvui

Cho tui tham gia với

----------


## CKD

> Cho tui tham gia với


Bạn có thể giới thiệu thêm ít thông tin về mình?

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Em làm bộ ray trượt hàn tự động dùng arduino đk step. 
Mà hồ quang mồi của máy hàn tig mạnh quá làm con step IM483 & Arduino R3 chạy loạn con step.
VẬt vã mấy bữa nay thử đủ mọi cách, nối đất, tụ lọc, ... vẫn bó tay.
Có cao nhân nào cứu em với

----------


## QuocKhangSt44

Hiện tại, tôi có một máy CNCmini 3 trục đang có dự định cải tiến thành máy 4 trục nhờ các thành viện tư vấn giúp

----------

